

The reverse engineering of ESRI FileGDB format - r0muald
http://erouault.blogspot.com/2013/10/filegdb-format-reverse-engineered.html

======
r0muald
Curiously enough, the FileGDB format contains the (in)famous 0xDEADBEEF
constant:
[http://trac.osgeo.org/gdal/wiki/FGDBSpecification#Rowssectio...](http://trac.osgeo.org/gdal/wiki/FGDBSpecification#Rowssection)

